
Saved by an illegal, homemade radio [video] - kjhughes
http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/world/2014/05/13/pkg-hancocks-north-korea-defector-radio.cnn.html
======
wglb
Right to bear radios ought to be part of the second amendment.

